# Furries IRL - People you wouldn't have ever thought they were into that



## Zrcalo (Jan 31, 2011)

True odd bizarre tale I must tell you all.

So I have a friend called Andrew and he's really cool and plays in bands and such. So he says that a room opened up where he's staying at and that it costs only $200 a month. Naturally I got all excited, and wanted to find out more. Well he's a very hard person to reach so we kinda lost touch. well another friend of mine knew the guy who was renting out the room to him. His name is corey. I got in contact, went to go check out the house and told him I'd move in. Well I was contacting him on facebook and noticed corey was dressed up in a cheap mascot suit rocking out with a band. I thought "lol furries" and scrolled through his pics. Ironically one had a pic with some other furries and the caption was something like "me with my fellow furries" and I was all... NO WAI.

so I move in and tell I'll pay when it hits february. was talking to him about it today and instead he wanted an old suit I had. So I was like... SCORE! TRADING FURSUIT FOR RENT!

TL;DR: my landlord is a furry.
here's a pic of him in my suit:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...t=at.329662468293.195105.693618293.1356404654


anyone run across furries that you never would guess they're furries?


----------



## Monster. (Jan 31, 2011)

I can't say that I've run into someone in their furry-ness, but this one guy from my school (who is really tall and really serious) was talking about being a furry during orientation last summer; it was so awkward, looking at this big, buff, srs face thug of a dude talk about how he loves to put on his furry outfit and run around with his friends at cons. I'm not sure if he was serious, but I'm hoping it was a joke.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 31, 2011)

this upcoming month I'll be having a show at a famous local gallery. 99% of it is furry artwork. 

lol. 

I'll see how many furs show up.


----------



## Calico-Feathers (Jan 31, 2011)

My favorites are the gangsta-lookin', thug life guys who turn out to be furries. Cracks me up every time. I had one guy I worked with turn out to be a fur. And I'm getting a sneaking suspicion that my grandma might be a furry...

I've also mistaken people for furries. Saw a girl wearing ears and a collar and asked her only to receive an awkwardly-questioning look. Turns out she was just an otaku.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 31, 2011)

Calico-Feathers said:


> My favorites are the gangsta-lookin', thug life guys who turn out to be furries. Cracks me up every time. I had one guy I worked with turn out to be a fur. And I'm getting a sneaking suspicion that my grandma might be a furry...
> 
> I've also mistaken people for furries. Saw a girl wearing ears and a collar and asked her only to receive an awkwardly-questioning look. Turns out she was just an otaku.


 
... once I ran up to someone dressed as a dalmation. I saw them from behind. I was all SQUEE! A FURRY! then I poked them and they turned around and it was a drunk 60 year old woman who smelled like menthol cigarettes.

ugh.


----------



## Jude (Jan 31, 2011)

My friend was making a fursuit before he knew I was a furry. He says he's not a furry, though.


----------



## Fenrari (Jan 31, 2011)

So I work for the housing department for my university.  as it would be on random days I wear my tail to work. Lets just say that it's opened up a number of interesting conversations and allowed several people to discover that they were furries.


----------



## Icky (Jan 31, 2011)

Well, unless you count my 12 year old cousin who draws wolves and rp's with them online a furry, there aren't any furries around here that I know. (She lives in PA anyway.)

I am like furry repellant or something. Must be my heterosexuality and relative normalcy.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jan 31, 2011)

Icky said:


> Well, unless you count my 12 year old cousin who draws wolves and rp's with them online a furry, there aren't any furries around here that I know. (She lives in PA anyway.)
> 
> I am like furry repellant or something. Must be my heterosexuality and relative normalcy.



Did she ever rp on a site called Iscribble?

Cuz if so, chances are I rpÂ´d with her XD  God I have no life...


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 31, 2011)

My mom
[/thread]


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't know any furries IRL. So no, I've never had the WTF factor of finding out someone was a furry.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 31, 2011)

Cute story, OP.
I went to college with a girl who really likes dogs and went to a party dressed as a dalmation. She even asked me if I wanted to mess about in town wearing a dog suit with her. If I get back in touch with her, I'll ask, but I'm pretty sure I know what the answer will be. :3


----------



## Icky (Jan 31, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Did she ever rp on a site called Iscribble?
> 
> Cuz if so, chances are I rpÂ´d with her XD  God I have no life...


 
I think she does.

I am genuinely scared of the fact that you may have had contact with my cousin.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2011)

Icky said:


> I think she does.
> 
> I am genuinely scared of the fact that you may have had contact with my cousin.


 Dude I feel so sorry for you...


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 31, 2011)

Trading instead of paying with an old suit sounds as a fairly good deal. 
I've never really met anybody furry, but I was suprised to see three people I loooooooooooooooooooveeeeeeeed on FA. Was sad. One declared not furry, so I'm happy about that, but the two others are stuck in dip shit. One's probably a fetishist as well.
And I found a furry in my last protaku forum, amazingly terrible.

No special encounters on special ocassions, this place is deadfur.


----------



## Kreevox (Jan 31, 2011)

one of my friends is stationed down in AZ, where there is apparently a lot of furries, he told me that while dating a furry down there, he became a furry, I was like "...woah"


----------



## Joeyyy (Jan 31, 2011)

I went to pick up my brother from school and saw this man/woman thing in a parked car.
he/she had that paw with the squiggly (idk but it was furry)  on the back of her car as well as a rainbow paw.  both stickers.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 31, 2011)

Well, that's coo-



Zrcalo said:


> suit


 
rageguy.png


----------



## Snowykoeld (Jan 31, 2011)

i've run into people that was obivoius they were furries, but nearly bit my head off that they arn't


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 31, 2011)

Joeyyy said:


> he/she had that paw with the squiggly (idk but it was furry)


 
Phipaw.

I knew one person for a year before they "came out" to me as a furry. He said "don't judge." His look on his face when I told him I was was priceless.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Jan 31, 2011)

The friends that know what furries are, said they never would have guessed since I'm quite "normal". Most of my other friends don't know what a furry is.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Feb 1, 2011)

Icky said:


> I think she does.
> 
> I am genuinely scared of the fact that you may have had contact with my cousin.



Dude...donÂ´t worry, I was never really into wierd sexual, or kinky rpÂ´s on iscribble, mainly because half the time the ones on there rping are like 12 year old kids, and shiz like that.  Hell, rping on Iscribs is banned now anyway, exactly because of that.  Most of the rpÂ´s that started on there within about an hour had turned into orgies or some shit, and due to the amount of kids on that site...they had to ban it on the public boards.

To find out, ask her if she ever heard of a fox called Tomias on those wolf rp boards...if so, then thats me XD


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 1, 2011)

I live at a condo complex that mostly caters to military officers and snow birds. Seeing Hawaiian shirts or uniforms is the norm. Watching your neighbor come down the stairs in a deer/fox fursuit... That was shocking.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Feb 1, 2011)

My band's drummer is totally obsessed with wolves, he even had his 18th birthday cake shaped as a wolf.
I don't want to skip to conclusions so I just say he likes wolves a lot. I had some doubts though when, after discovering that I usually draw cartoony animals, he told me not to draw his character with his dick hanging around freely. ._.
He probably knows about this kind of art, or he was just kidding, I never figured it out.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Dude...donÂ´t worry, I was never really into wierd sexual, or kinky rpÂ´s on iscribble, mainly because half the time the ones on there rping are like 12 year old kids, and shiz like that.  Hell, rping on Iscribs is banned now anyway, exactly because of that.  Most of the rpÂ´s that started on there within about an hour had turned into orgies or some shit, and due to the amount of kids on that site...they had to ban it on the public boards.
> 
> To find out, ask her if she ever heard of a fox called Tomias on those wolf rp boards...if so, then thats me XD


 Why are you roleplaying with a bunch of 12 year olds?


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Feb 1, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why are you roleplaying with a bunch of 12 year olds?


 
Correction, "why did I use to rp with 12 year olds..." 

Because 1. I had nothing better to do when I was stuck at home, and 2. most of them never actually said they were 12 until like...well into the rp, and by then IÂ´m like...meh, they rp at a decent mature level (not sexual, I must emphasize this), so I donÂ´t really mind.


----------



## Grendel (Feb 1, 2011)

Snowykoeld said:


> i've run into people that was obivoius they were furries, but nearly bit my head off that they arn't


 Your signature is awful. I'm German and my family was forced to flee our homeland because of the Nazis and Germans of that time period. I realize you're probably at that age where you're testing social boundaries to be edgy, but your naivety abounds. What happened in Germany during WWII was a tragedy.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Correction, "why did I use to rp with 12 year olds..."
> 
> Because 1. I had nothing better to do when I was stuck at home, and 2. most of them never actually said they were 12 until like...well into the rp, and by then IÂ´m like...meh, they rp at a decent mature level (not sexual, I must emphasize this), so I donÂ´t really mind.


 That's still creepy.

That's like if I just went to a school playground and stated playing with all the kids there.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Feb 1, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That's still creepy.
> 
> That's like if I just went to a school playground and stated playing with all the kids there.


 
ItÂ´s not creepy if youÂ´re just a kid friendly person.  I mean, is it creepy that grown men and women teach children and hang out with kids at these very same school playgrounds you mentioned?  No it is not.  And yes I know I may seem like a pedo rping with kids on the internet, but I unlike "real" pedophiles, had no sexual intent, and was pretty much bored and rping with whoever was on those boards.


----------



## Icky (Feb 1, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> ItÂ´s not creepy if youÂ´re just a kid friendly person.  I mean, is it creepy that grown men and women teach children and hang out with kids at these very same school playgrounds you mentioned?  No it is not.  And yes I know I may seem like a pedo rping with kids on the internet, but I unlike "real" pedophiles, had no sexual intent, and was pretty much bored and rping with whoever was on those boards.


 
Yeah, sorry, that doesn't mean it's not really fucking disturbing on my part.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Feb 1, 2011)

Icky said:


> Yeah, sorry, that doesn't mean it's not really fucking disturbing on my part.



ItÂ´s alright dude.  I mean, I have a 10 year old sister, and IÂ´m be worried if she had had communication with furries (not me of course), even if the furries in question were uber nice...


----------



## Don (Feb 1, 2011)

Grendel said:


> Your signature is awful. I'm German and my family was forced to flee our homeland because of the Nazis and Germans of that time period. I realize you're probably at that age where you're testing social boundaries to be edgy, but your naivety abounds. What happened in Germany during WWII was a tragedy.


 
Wow, how very hypocritical. Lenin and his Bolshevik cronies are butchers just like Hitler and his thugs.

My family is partly Don Cossack and was also forced to flee its homeland after the Soviets won the Civil War. They were murderous thieves that took our land and lives, and are just as undeserving of respect as the Nazis.

I apologize for taking this so far off-topic, but I felt that needed to be said. Though, to be honest I've never met anyone whom I thought could be furry.


----------



## kmn483 (Feb 1, 2011)

I know two ppl who are rp furries, my cousin and my one of my best friends. My cuz used to hate furries (irony, lol. But only cuz of sterotypes) and my friend, i don't think he knows what a furry is, even tho i told him....


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 1, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That's still creepy.
> 
> That's like if I just went to a school playground and stated playing with all the kids there.


 
Oh Christ, don't go there.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 1, 2011)

NEW VIDEO JUST SURFACED OF MY LANDLORD:
http://www.youtube.com/user/strangepursuit#p/u/6/Z6oBZy4TIWc


----------



## Blutide (Feb 1, 2011)

To be honest, Me.

I never thought of myself as a furry before, until six years ago. Then I kept visualizing myself as my fursona, and I was like.....wait what am I doing. Then I did some research on the net, and found this site and read a few posts, answered a few questions I had. But in the end, I am happy to be one and just never gave thought to this until six years ago.


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 1, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I can't say that I've run into someone in their furry-ness, but this one guy from my school (who is really tall and really serious) was talking about being a furry during orientation last summer; it was so awkward, looking at this big, buff, srs face thug of a dude talk about how he loves to put on his furry outfit and run around with his friends at cons. I'm not sure if he was serious, but I'm hoping it was a joke.


 
Why would you hope that? x.x  I look pretty serious but am very sweet and open inside.... -.-


----------



## Itakirie (Feb 1, 2011)

There be this gangster/80's kid in my school who is all kinda creepy and serious all the time.
I found out he was a furry last week when I was drawing a picture of a wolf out of boredom and we somehow got into a discussion about furries and such. XD


----------



## Octa (Feb 1, 2011)

I had an audition once for a drum corps (hard to explain), it lasted the whole weekend and I hung out with this dude the whole time. After the audition and while of sort of finding out that I was a fur I ended getting to know his best friend really well online without realizing it. Eventually a description of me came into a conversation between them and we both realized that we were those dudes at the audition. It was really kinda this crazy small world moment.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Feb 1, 2011)

We need a hand sign for identification. The situation would be like this:

"Hey, YOU."
"Yeah?"







He or she would either not know what hell is going on (but not finding out about your closet furriness), or would recognize it so you both would be able to be furry around each other or something.


----------



## Spatel (Feb 1, 2011)

^ I think the shocker is already taken.

maybe we could just use a cryptic question/answer confirmation


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 2, 2011)

Spatel said:


> ^ I think the shocker is already taken.
> 
> maybe we could just use a cryptic question/answer confirmation



Most furries wont know the proper response/sign/handshake whatever.

Why be so secretive about it? If you think they're a furry then ask.

I mean, we're not a cult, lol. We don't need some secret method of conversing with members of our sect.


----------



## Icky (Feb 2, 2011)

Octavarium said:


> I had an audition once for a drum corps (hard to explain), it lasted the whole weekend and I hung out with this dude the whole time. After the audition and while of sort of finding out that I was a fur I ended getting to know his best friend really well online without realizing it. Eventually a description of me came into a conversation between them and we both realized that we were those dudes at the audition. It was really kinda this crazy small world moment.


 
You do stuff with drum corps? *gasp*


----------



## Spatel (Feb 2, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Most furries wont know the proper response/sign/handshake whatever.
> Why be so secretive about it? If you think they're a furry then ask.
> I mean, we're not a cult, lol. We don't need some secret method of conversing with members of our sect.



 They'll learn quickly. There are websites that have developed their own subcultures that use stuff like this, and they're not cults either. It works pretty well, and it's a great way to identify people with similar interests without revealing what those interests are to bystanders you'd prefer to keep uninformed.


----------



## The_Lightning_Fox (Feb 2, 2011)

I wish I knew somebody else. I do have a suspect but if I were to ask and she wasn't then it would just make it more awkward. (past history)


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 2, 2011)

I should make a bunch of buttons that say "I'm a furry" then give them out to furries so we can identify each other.


----------



## The_Lightning_Fox (Feb 2, 2011)

Zrcalo said:


> I should make a bunch of buttons that say "I'm a furry" then give them out to furries so we can identify each other.


 
Hmm... It'd be interesting if that actually caught on...


----------



## Octa (Feb 2, 2011)

Zrcalo said:


> I should make a bunch of buttons that say "I'm a furry" then give them out to furries so we can identify each other.


 The straight forward approach, I like it and at the same time wouldn't take part in it. Of course there are the little things that are relatively common like, I've always seen the phipaw on someones car as a dead giveaway.


----------



## Amikoen (Feb 2, 2011)

A couple years back when I was in High School, I was showing one of my friends a rough draft of this comic I used to make for my classmates about these two dogs. Jokingly, he drew a dick on one of the characters on the cover page (Which I hastily erased before I started berating him). It was only about a day later when I was making a couple of edits to the cover page that I noticed exactly _how_ he drew it (From the barely see-able leftover graphite). It was pretty anatomically correct for a dog :I


----------



## DocFGeek (Feb 2, 2011)

I carry around a backpack with me COVERED (we're talking platemail coverage here) in buttons, many of which are furry related to all of my classes. Just last week, while getting ready to leave class, _*MY INSTRUCTOR*_ spotted my "Proud to be a Furry" button, and yelled (thankfully with most of the class gone) "What, what?! Proud to be a furry?!"

o.o

Me: "Umm, yeah. How do you know about furry?"
Instructor: "Well, I watch CSI..."
*facepalm*
Me: "Yeeeaaahh... it's nothing like that."


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 2, 2011)

hahaha... I once came to school in a fursuit.

actually... I did that many times.

I once got into a faux fight with the school mascot.

good times.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 2, 2011)

The_Lightning_Fox said:


> Hmm... It'd be interesting if that actually caught on...


 


Octavarium said:


> The straight forward approach, I like it and at the same time wouldn't take part in it. Of course there are the little things that are relatively common like, I've always seen the phipaw on someones car as a dead giveaway.


 
$3 and I'll make one. $3 and I'll make one that says anything you want it to say.


----------



## The_Lightning_Fox (Feb 3, 2011)

Zrcalo said:


> $3 and I'll make one. $3 and I'll make one that says anything you want it to say.


 
My parent would kill (not really) me if I wore that button. Already got in trouble for being on this forum. But I still do it under their noes!


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 3, 2011)

The_Lightning_Fox said:


> My parent would kill (not really) me if I wore that button. Already got in trouble for being on this forum. But I still do it under their noes!



They yelled at you for going to FAF? Kind of odd

Do they not have like, better things to worry about


----------



## The_Lightning_Fox (Feb 3, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> They yelled at you for going to FAF? Kind of odd
> 
> Do they not have like, better things to worry about


 
I wasn't really yelling is the "we're worried about you" type of thing. And apparently not.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 3, 2011)

The_Lightning_Fox said:


> I wasn't really yelling is the "we're worried about you" type of thing. And apparently not.


 I'd be worried too if my kids were on this forum.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Feb 4, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'd be worried too if my kids were on this forum.


 I'd be worried too if your kids were on this forum.


----------



## Naa (Feb 4, 2011)

I've never really known anyone to have the "coming out" experience, much less admit to me that they were furry. Or exhibit any real furry-ness. I've drawn cartoon animals since I was little and played with my stuffed animals like they were dolls, so the furry fandom was just sort of the next step. My boyfriend doesn't mind be being furry at all, and defends me valiantly when his brother teases me for being a freak (his brother isn't wrong...). 

Well, scratch that. I did have a wonderful friend who came out to me as a transexual AND told me about her fursona at the same time. That was pretty neat.

EDIT: Aaaaaand there were a bunch of kids in my highschool who liked my animal drawings so much that they wanted me to draw them a character. But I don't' think that really makes them furries. Just folks who liked the characters. I had a habit of assigning everyone I knew an animal; something that sort of represented them (think of the Native American totems). People usually had fun figuring out what they were.


----------



## The_Lightning_Fox (Feb 4, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'd be worried too if my kids were on this forum.


 
But if you were to catch them on here would you have a problem with it?


----------



## Itakirie (Feb 4, 2011)

Naa said:


> EDIT: Aaaaaand there were a bunch of kids in my highschool who liked my animal drawings so much that they wanted me to draw them a character. But I don't' think that really makes them furries. Just folks who liked the characters. I had a habit of assigning everyone I knew an animal; something that sort of represented them (think of the Native American totems). People usually had fun figuring out what they were.



Fffff, I have that habit really bad too. XD
It annoys some of my non-furry friends a bit. Especially this one who I say is a fox but he hates foxes. :3


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2011)

The_Lightning_Fox said:


> But if you were to catch them on here would you have a problem with it?


 Depends on the age and if they understand not send pics to the creepy guy asking for them.


----------



## The_Lightning_Fox (Feb 4, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Depends on the age and if they understand not send pics to the creepy guy asking for them.


 
Yes that would be correct. I'd be worried about anyone if they did that. I would hope some people would have common sense


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 4, 2011)

Zrcalo said:


> ... once I ran up to someone dressed as a dalmation. I saw them from behind. I was all SQUEE! A FURRY! then I poked them and they turned around and it was a drunk 60 year old woman who smelled like menthol cigarettes.


 
Sounds like an old dog that I used to have.  Especially the part about being drunk and smelling of cigarettes.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 15, 2011)

i wouldn't have ever thought i became a furry. it all happened so fast that i didn't see it coming or too gradually not to spot it


----------



## Tango (Feb 15, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That's still creepy.
> 
> That's like if I just went to a school playground and stated playing with all the kids there.


 
I call that Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Feb 15, 2011)

In my pre-furry days, my friend just out and said "Are you going to hate me if I tell you something?" "No?" "I'm a furry *fake sob*" "Okay *in one ear, out the other*"
Now I'm berating him trying to find out what species he is. Reply dammit!


----------



## Trance (Feb 15, 2011)

Eh, one of the furries I know is sort of a redneck chick.  Funny because, if you see her in normal clothes and talk to her, she seems like just another girl.  She's skinny, blonde, kind of pretty...
If you see her in jeans, boots, and a camo jacket, she looks like a hick and unlikely to be anything resembling a furry.  :U


----------



## JDFox (Feb 20, 2011)

All the furries I know or have met, its so obvious they are furs its not even funny.  Stickers on their cars, on their stuff, they always seem to have SOMETHING about them that screams "Hey look at me!  I'm a furry!"  Me however...I'm the odd duck out...You look at me, ask me what I do for a living.  Talk to me for an HOUR!  If you don't outright ask me "Hey are you a furry?"  I wont tell you, and you wont even let the thought cross your mind.







Tell me, does that guy look like a furry to you?


----------



## Kihari (Feb 20, 2011)

JDFox said:


> All the furries I know or have met, its so obvious they are furs its not even funny.  Stickers on their cars, on their stuff, they always seem to have SOMETHING about them that screams "Hey look at me!  I'm a furry!"



That's because being a furry among non-furries makes them a SPESHUL SNOWFLAEK!



> Me however...I'm the odd duck out...You look at me, ask me what I do for a living.  Talk to me for an HOUR!  If you don't outright ask me "Hey are you a furry?"  I wont tell you, and you wont even let the thought cross your mind.


I'm the same way, but then, It's not like I suit or go to cons or anything, so the extent of my involvement is pretty much online communities like FA here. Most people I know aren't fail-nerdy enough to go around announcing to everyone what websites they're involved in, so that discreetness is already built-in I guess.


----------



## JDFox (Feb 20, 2011)

Kihari said:


> That's because being a furry among non-furries makes them a SPESHUL SNOWFLAEK!
> 
> I'm the same way, but then, It's not like I suit or go to cons or anything, so the extent of my involvement is pretty much online communities like FA here. Most people I know aren't fail-nerdy enough to go around announcing to everyone what websites they're involved in, so that discreetness is already built-in I guess.


 
But I'm a bit different, I'm in the process of getting a suit.  I go to meets and to cons and hang out with my retarded furry friends.  I just don't look like I should be there when I drive up in my nice new F150 wearing my carhart jeans, with my button up dickies work shirt and Fire Department pager and sweatshirt.....I kinda like it this way though, keeps people who I dun want knowing from figuring it out.


----------



## The_Lightning_Fox (Feb 20, 2011)

If you met me you would think I was a furry either. _Hmm... Kid reading a novel drinking coffee in a book store... TOTALLY A FURRY!_ But at least it'd be easier to notice it if somebody was clearly flaunting being a furry. Haven't met another furry yet. :/


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Feb 20, 2011)

The_Lightning_Fox said:


> If you met me you would think I was a furry either. _Hmm... Kid reading a novel drinking coffee in a book store... TOTALLY A FURRY!_ But at least it'd be easier to notice it if somebody was clearly flaunting being a furry. Haven't met another furry yet. :/


 
You're in Phoenix, wait ten minutes.


----------



## Kihari (Feb 20, 2011)

JDFox said:


> But I'm a bit different, I'm in the process of getting a suit.  I go to meets and to cons and hang out with my retarded furry friends.  I just don't look like I should be there when I drive up in my nice new F150 wearing my carhart jeans, with my button up dickies work shirt and Fire Department pager and sweatshirt.....I kinda like it this way though, keeps people who I dun want knowing from figuring it out.


 
Well sure, but it's not like you're dredging it up at every conversation.

Inside the furry world looking out (at these supposed non-furries), I'm not really sure there's a particular look that I would ever associate with suggesting that someone was in the fandom.


----------



## The_Lightning_Fox (Feb 20, 2011)

Californian_Calico said:


> You're in Phoenix, wait ten minutes.


 
Trust me I've been looking.


----------



## Trance (Feb 20, 2011)

The_Lightning_Fox said:


> If you met me you would think I was a furry either. _Hmm... Kid reading a novel drinking coffee in a book store... TOTALLY A FURRY!_ But at least it'd be easier to notice it if somebody was clearly flaunting being a furry. Haven't met another furry yet. :/


 
Just _meeting_ most furries won't make you think they're furries.

You make it sound like we don't do things non-furries do.  You're not special because you drink coffee and read in bookstores.  You're just another furry.


----------



## The_Lightning_Fox (Feb 20, 2011)

Trance said:


> Just _meeting_ most furries won't make you think they're furries.
> 
> You make it sound like we don't do things non-furries do.  You're not special because you drink coffee and read in bookstores.  You're just another furry.


 
Not what I meant and sorry for making it sound that way. I do not think furries don't do non-furry things its that trying to figure it out if he/she is hard unless they are obvious about it.


----------



## Trance (Feb 20, 2011)

The_Lightning_Fox said:


> Not what I meant and sorry for making it sound that way. I do not think furries don't do non-furry things its that trying to figure it out if he/she is hard unless they are obvious about it.


 
Mmhm, I see.  I sat directly in front of another furry in class for half a year before we found out about each other.


----------



## Slyck (Feb 20, 2011)

Aside from the internet I've never known any. Never "experienced" that. :v


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Feb 20, 2011)

I have a friend I've known since forever, we are really close, we look at porn together too. One day I decided to show her furry porn and now she keeps asking me to show her stuff on FA lol. Also she drew anthros in primary school.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Feb 20, 2011)

My mate when he first told me.


----------



## JDFox (Feb 20, 2011)

I agree that its not fair to assume ALL fur's are going to look like furs (Have the damn pins on their back pack, or dumb freakin paw stickers on their car)  But from my experience, the people I know are just oozing furfagotry like it were sweat.  Sometimes I think it comes down to who's more comfortable expressing who they are, and those people like to make it known they are a furry.

But as for me, its just not appropriate for me to do that.  And I honestly don't want EVERYBODY to know I'm a fur.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 21, 2011)

Joeyyy said:


> I went to pick up my brother from school and saw this man/woman thing in a parked car.
> he/she had that paw with the squiggly (idk but it was furry)  on the back of her car as well as a rainbow paw.  both stickers.



Dis name seems familiar...


----------



## ChapperIce (Feb 21, 2011)

I recently found out my boyfriend of a year and a half is basically a furry. He doesn't like fursuiting and probably has no interest in a convention, but he told me he has a secret folder hidden in his computer full of furry porn. While I don't personally like furry porn that much it made me comfortable that I can now draw and look at the site freely without worrying what he'll think of me. He was very embarrassed at first but  he sees I don't mind. I love him, and as long as he doesn't try to poop on me I don't care what he's into.


----------



## Tannonclaw (Feb 21, 2011)

^Like this.
Lol. I found out that one of my favorite musical artists is a furry, but he keeps it a secret.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 21, 2011)

I found out that my friends sister makes fursuits for people. I didn't even know any of them knew what a furry was.


----------



## MisterDerp (Feb 21, 2011)

I think my good brother might be a furry, seeing as he has many (/Understatement) friends that are furries.

And if he is, I shall be shocked forever, seeing as he (Like many people) call them sex freaks and drama causers.


----------



## israfur (Feb 22, 2011)

That's awesome!!
I discovered a few weeks ago that my Fiance` is a plushophile. Now I _know_ I did not spell that right hahaha ^^;
It did shock me at first, but then I actually found it kind of cute. 
---
I feel bad for people who prefer plushies to real people though, I'm glad he doesn't have that problem. *phew*
Mmph. To be honest I don't think I've ever met another furry irl than him, it didn't shock me more so than it delighted me so it's cool.


----------



## Marienne (Feb 23, 2011)

Zrcalo said:


> ... once I ran up to someone dressed as a dalmation. I saw them from behind. I was all SQUEE! A FURRY! then I poked them and they turned around and it was a drunk 60 year old woman who smelled like menthol cigarettes.
> 
> ugh.



You almost pounced Cruella de Ville.


----------



## Aegis (Feb 23, 2011)

Nobody.
Nope.
No.
Not a soul.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 28, 2011)

The_Lightning_Fox said:


> Trust me I've been looking.


 
Not hard enough.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Feb 28, 2011)

Eh not really. Rumor around my school that this guy who calls himself a furry is one. But what else i hear is that he's your sterotypical fat creepy furry. My boyfriend though...he doesn't mind the idea of running around in a fursuit for fun and doesn't mind if I decided to go and wear a tail. But he isn't into the whole furry thing but that doesn't really matter.


----------

